# Need opinions



## ashs1 (Jan 11, 2016)

As suggested, here's the thread. : 


Can anyone please suggest the preferred one between canon 700d and d5200 ?? I earlier finalised on d5300, but its a bit out of my budget..


Main priority will be wildlife photography >family pics >videos.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2016)

lets take one by one..your first priority is wildlife photography...so which zoom lens you will be getting after getting the DSLR...you may have figured out that a zoom lens will cost additional 12-18k as per requirement.
for family pics any 18-55 kit is good..no issues
for video definitely canon DSLR+stm kit lens is much better then nikon


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 11, 2016)

i was planning on getting the Nikon D5200 with 18-55mm Lens + 55-200mm lens as of now...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2016)

ash1 its not a bad choice but for the same price even canon is gving 700D+18-55+55-250 .. you can go either way..no issues ...also go to the shop once and take both in hand and feel ..you will know which one you want.


----------



## Hareesh Kumar (Feb 19, 2016)

I think canon 700d is better for your need. Good luck.


----------

